# What stock broker do you use?



## Gilgamesh (Jan 13, 2022)

I used to use Robinhood, but I'm transitioning to Webull. I've heard Fidelity and Merrill are pretty good too. 
What brokers do you use, and is there any specific reason you use them?


----------



## Haint (Jan 13, 2022)

The Jewist Jew to ever Jew


----------



## Fascist Frederick (Jan 13, 2022)

Haint said:


> The Jewist Jew to ever Jew


You use Morty Shekelstein-Lebowitz too?


----------



## Haint (Jan 13, 2022)

Fascist Frederick said:


> You use Morty Shekelstein-Lebowitz too?


The same. Only problem is all their paper work smells like gefilte fish and motza. But a small price to pay when your guy can out Jew the other Jew.


----------



## A Gay Retard (Jan 13, 2022)

Schwab has been pretty hassle-free for my IRA and their checking is alright when you tie it to a brokerage.


----------



## TerminalTryHard (Jan 13, 2022)

Just a basic ass E-Trade account.


----------



## Audit (Jan 13, 2022)

Just standard Vanguard. After the robinhood fiasco, I'd prefer it if my broker weren't buck broken by a hedge fund with a stupid name like melvin.


----------



## Retink (Jan 13, 2022)

I use Merrill as it's linked to a BofA account I have and you can move money instantly between the two. The transactions are free so you're not paying broker fees and they have some nice tools you can play around with.


----------



## Persian Carpet Salesman (Jan 15, 2022)

Redmayne Bentley, you have to pay a transaction fee but my broker will go and negotiate with the market makers to get me a better price if they don't the offer is good enough, I've been very happy with them so far.


----------



## Tookie (Jan 21, 2022)

Fidelity. I've been happy with them so far.


----------



## Bassomatic (Jan 22, 2022)

Get the fuck out of RH.

They've proven they aren't trust worthy. For my own, I manage a lot of my own shit, but I keep some in an account for others to play with saving myself time, I funny enough still have a free trader log in etc ameritrade account from my internship ages ago lol so I use that a lot, and do my own crypto etc.

But other wise I have a local broker and don't want to risk naming because well it's the farms better safe than sorry. 

Why am I posting then? Because even if they manage a little of your money or all, have a relationship with them, know them and understand they get what you want. Big chain places don't really do that well. 

This is your money friends value it.


----------



## Simple Moving Average (Jan 25, 2022)

Bassomatic said:


> Get the fuck out of RH.
> 
> They've proven they aren't trust worthy. For my own, I manage a lot of my own shit, but I keep some in an account for others to play with saving myself time, I funny enough still have a free trader log in etc ameritrade account from my internship ages ago lol so I use that a lot, and do my own crypto etc.
> 
> ...



This guy knows what he's talking about


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Jan 26, 2022)

Tookie said:


> Fidelity. I've been happy with them so far.


That's who I use, too. Great customer service, easy to use interface.


----------



## Kheapathic (Jan 27, 2022)

I like to keep my stuff separate (though it's all banking, they'll all eat shit at the same time when it happens). I have a TRowePrice 401k through work (doesn't have as many options as I'd like, but eh it works), another with Vanguard, and a basic E-Trade for fucking around with my own money.


----------



## TsundereDev (Jan 30, 2022)

I plan on shifting the money I am accruing in RH into a real deal account with Vanguard or another broker once it gets to a more substantial balance. I also do not trust Robinhood to have a long lifespan or to handle controversy in a competent manner. Vanguard stands out to me as a good option, but I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Protistology (Jan 30, 2022)

Vanguard, Fidelity, and Charles Schwab are the only good options.


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Jan 30, 2022)

I go onto the floor at Wall Street and wave a gun around, throwing pieces of gold at people until they agree that I've bought a stock from them. I have no fucking idea what my portfolio is, but eventually I'm going to go back and hopefully get more gold than I put in.


----------



## Spasticus Autisticus (Jan 30, 2022)

Fidelity for pretty much everything. I used to use Vanguard for a Roth IRA but their website isn't great and I have employer 401k and HSA at Fidelity already, so I moved it there. I also have an Interactive Brokers account which I opened for some strategies that would take advantage of cheap margin, but I haven't started that yet since the market is acting like an angry toddler whose mom (the Fed) took his toy (cheap money) away. I don't trust toy apps like Robinhood, eToro, WeBull, etc.


----------



## awoo (Jan 30, 2022)

Charles Schwab. They didn't back down during the Gamestop trading because they manage real amounts of money and they aren't zoomer apps.


----------



## Blake Chortles (Jan 31, 2022)

Etrade has been good to me


----------



## Stoneheart (Jan 31, 2022)

my local bank gives me 10 free tades a month for their coop  brokerage.
i dont trade so much so its fine and the price for more trades is also okay.


----------

